# Looking for a coach in socal



## LINGUOLIZZARD (May 30, 2012)

Hello everyone, I'm hoping to find a coach for a few beginner sessions in Santa clarity valley area. Story so far is I have a bow and have been shooting for about a year but never got any real guidance. Looking for someone who can make sure my draw length is correct my form is OK and that my bow is setup properly. I have a place to shoot or can go to a range if its reasonable distance. Although there's none close by me I know of. If any one is around area and willing please let me know thx. I'm not looking to win any trophies just want some basic guidance.


----------



## Moebow (Jul 8, 2010)

Do some looking on this link, then make some phone calls to "likely" coaches.

http://www.teamusa.org/USA-Archery/Certification/Coach-Locator

Arne


----------



## LINGUOLIZZARD (May 30, 2012)

Moebow said:


> Do some looking on this link, then make some phone calls to "likely" coaches.
> 
> http://www.teamusa.org/USA-Archery/Certification/Coach-Locator
> 
> Arne


Thx for the link ill be looking into it asap


----------

